# Fungus on driftwood during cycling a tank



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Cycling another tank and I have a few pieces of woods in the tank, one shows a layer of thin hairy stuff like a spider web all around the wood. I've attached a picture, is it harmful to the tank?

It appears the picture of the driftwood is out of focus, but it's not. It's the layer of fungus on the surface.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

While it is unsightly and aesthetically unpleasing, the fungus is not harmful.

You can manually remove it, but it is likely to come back. It will, however, disappear eventually.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Got that too, it just shows up when you cycle. It happened to my driftwood even though the driftwood was used previously for a long time.

It'll go away.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you, I did brush it off but it came right back. It seems to be better now, still a thin layer but not as bad.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Completely normal

It will go away

I kinda like it. Reminds me of those big mushrooms that grow on the trunks of trees


----------

